# Williams Winter 2014 (Western MA, USA)



## qwertyt1 (Jan 6, 2014)

The Williams winter will take place March 1st 2014 in Williams town Massachusetts. More details can be found here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WilliamsWinter2014 
[/URL]
*Events*:
3x3
4x4
5x5
2x2
3x3 BLD
3x3 one handed
pyraminx

It will be at the Williams college in the Goodrich hall.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 20, 2014)

First comp on the east coast for me since 08!


----------



## Reprobate (Jan 25, 2014)

This will be my first competition, period. Should be interesting.


----------



## qwertyt1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im not sure if ill do OH or not it depends if im ready


----------

